# Rhinestone from ShineArt USA



## ouluvr3212 (Mar 6, 2013)

Has anyone used the low lead rhinestones from ShineArt? if so, are they consistant in sizing with a good glue backing? Just starting out and trying to find a reasonable priced rhinestone. Any suggestions of which rhinestone to use would be appreciated.


----------



## RhinestoneSource (Sep 10, 2013)

I like ShineArt's stones. I like the bottoms and the glue.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes they are consistent.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

They have a great product and their prices are one of the lowest in the industry.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Never had a problem with any of the stones from them.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

For those using the korean rhinestones from Shine art, What is the hot pink/ fuschia color stone?

Is the pink rose?

Thanks


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> For those using the korean rhinestones from Shine art, What is the hot pink/ fuschia color stone?
> 
> Is the pink rose?
> 
> Thanks



I use shineart for my stones, but to get the good hot pink / fuschia color, you have to go to their pellosa stone.

There are 2-3 colors that I end up in direct from overseas. Everything else, I typically go to shineart for.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

ShaggyDog said:


> For those using the korean rhinestones from Shine art, What is the hot pink/ fuschia color stone?
> 
> Is the pink rose?
> 
> Thanks


The Hot pink color is not made in a Korean rhinestone you have to buy either a lower grade Chinese stone or a higher end machine cut or Swarovski stone. Not sure why that is.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I saw that you can't get Hot pink other than in pellosa. the MC next to the Korean or Chinese it really noticeable.
thank you for the help.


----------

